# High Output Alternators?



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

try Ohio generator, when I talked to them in febuary they said they had something in the works for our cars with the 1.4 turbo


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

kastner03 said:


> try Ohio generator, when I talked to them in febuary they said they had something in the works for our cars with the 1.4 turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Much joy came to my heart when you said this. Thanks brother.


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

no prob, let me know what they say.... I still might wanna put my big system in this car at somepoint 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

kastner03 said:


> no prob, let me know what they say.... I still might wanna put my big system in this car at somepoint
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


SPL finals are in 2 weeks. He said he will work with me around that time


----------

